# Move to Munich in 4 months!



## ChumpinMunchen (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey there everyone 

I am moving to Munich in January from Australia and hold an EU passport...I am lucky to have long term accommodation sorted for when I get there (roughly 300 to 400 euro per month).

I have some savings I hope will last a few months (say four at the most), but I really want to find work - any old work really (as I have done it all before), bar work, warehouse work etc - fairly quickly...

I am a journalist by trade in Australia, but I imagine it wont be so easy scoring a job in that field (especially since I cannot speak German) so soon.

So my main questions as a newbie soon to be Aussie expat in Munich are:

Are there many jobs in journalism/media for expats in Munich?

How hard is it to get Bar work or factory type work in Munich?

How much is the basic wage?

For expats who arrived in Munich and had to look for work, how long did it take to find your feet? I really hope to stay long term 

PS I know there are a few German publications that publish in English as well, but any leads to do with newspaper, magazine writing jobs in Germany in general are much appreciated


----------

